# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Gjermani: Arrihet kompromisi politik për legalizimin e emigrantëve

## Albo

*Emigrantet azilkerkues ne Gjermani, ja si legalizohen * 

E Merkure, 14 Mars 2007 

BERLIN - Emigrantet azilkerkues ne Gjermani, sigurojne qendrimin e tyre ne vendin me te fuqishem te Bashkimit Evropian pas nje kompromisi politik. Landet gjermane dhe shteti federal arriten nje kompromis gjate nates duke gdhire dita e djeshme. Kompromisi u ben te mundur 180 mije te huajve, te cilet kane mbetur ne token gjermane pas rrezimit te kerkesave te tyre per azil, te marrin me kushte nje leje qendrimi te perkohshem duke filluar nga 1 korriku i ketij viti. Marreveshja e arritur, ben perfitues edhe nje numer emigrantesh nga Shqiperia dhe Kosova te cilet kane hedhur praktiken e kerkimit te azilit per shkaqe te ndryshme, kryesisht politike dhe ekonomike. 

Sipas kompromisit te arritur ne perfundim te bisedimeve me disa zyrtare politike te pakenaqur me projektin fillestar, per te perfituar ne kohe nga kjo dispozite qe ka te beje vetem me te huajt e ardhur ne Gjermani qe prej me teper se gjashte vjetesh, kerkohet nje aktivitet profesional deri ne vitin 2009. Pervec kesaj, te huajt duhet te kene nje nivel minimal njohurish te gjuhes gjermane. 

Nje projektligj pritet te hartohet deri per Pashket t'i paraqitet per miratim Parlamentit. Projekt-reforma, qe u eshte propozuar nga koalicioni i madh ne pushtet, kristian-demokrate dhe socialdemokrate, landeve gjermane ka qene shume here fare prane miratimit, ne nentor dhe ne shkurt dhe me ne fund deshtoi lidhur me detajet. Ministri-president i landit te Bavarise, Edmund Stoiber, i partise CSU, kerkon nje kufizim te te drejtave sociale te te huajve te papune. Saksonia e Poshtme, ne perendim, me ane te ministrit te saj te Brendshem, Uwe Schunemann, kerkon qe punesimi te jete nje kusht paraprak per dhenien e nje lejeje qendrimi te perkohshem. Kjo dispozite e re nuk lidhet me te huajt "e paligjshem, domethene me emigrantet qe banojne ne Gjermani pa dokumente te rregullta dhe nuk kane paraqitur kerkese per azil. Numri i tyre vleresohet nga shtypi deri ne nje milion vete, nje pjese e te cileve gjithashtu shqiptare nga vendi yne, Kosova dhe viset e tjera shqiptare pertej kufirit. 

Korrieri

----------

